# remove xm radio



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can set the preprogrammed buttons anyway you want. There are 6 sets of buttons for this purpose and you can mix and match AM, FM, and XM on them. In addition, there is a button that will scan the local airwaves and lock onto the six strongest signals.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

What head unit do you have? Mylink or the the base unit?


----------



## chevycruze2014 (Dec 26, 2013)

couldn't tell you what I have I bought in dec and I think I might have 250 miles on it now .drove it up to get windows tinted and parked .still in same spot . traded in one lawn ordament for a different one.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Is it touch screen with full color or just green and black text?


----------

